

Poor font rendering the downside of Firefox 4 beta's hardware acceleration - simonsquiff
http://input.mozilla.com/en-US/search/?product=firefox&q=font
Unfortunately the new hardware acceleration feature in Firefox 4 Beta 5 seems to have a bad impact on font rendering.  There is already a fair amount of negative feedback and users turning this feature off.
======
simonsquiff
Here are some examples with hardware acceleration on (left) and off (right)

<http://a.imageshack.us/img231/5900/firefox42.png>

Obviously the header text here is completely messed up. But the normal text is
horrible too. Look at the N and the D at the beginning of the first posts -
previously nice and sharp 1 pixel lines, now 2 pixels. The T on The on the
third post runs into the h, rather than having a gap. The text was previously
sharp and crisp, now it looks blurry.

<http://a.imageshack.us/img291/9493/firefoxbeforeafter.png>

Look at 'sebastianmarshall.com' on line 4 - it's so much more compressed. In
fact, before it is 139px wide, with acceleration it is only 132px wide: it's
not just the look, it's actually changing the dimensions of the text!

